# Eurovision tonight....nil points?



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Hi all we have Bonnie Tyler representing us tonight. we seem to be loathed by all other countries! thoughts folks?.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We stand *NO* chance.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Even with a good song we do awful, but with this song ............. :yikes:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe we are the bookies favourite to come last although OH has just advised me we have been usurped by Ireland on that one. 

I agree that most countries now seem to seriously dislike us these days but, equally, when was the last time we entered a damn good song that was well performed by a class act???


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Even with a good song we do awful, but with this song ............. :yikes:


Havent heard our song....do i want to? bonnie is a one hit wonder.but she appears to be a gutsy lass who smokes 50 a day!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Going by previous recent track records Nil pois is highly likely

Bring back Sir Cliff or Bucks Fizz I say!!

Wouldnt mind but no The Voice tonight because of it either:yikes:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

mollydog07 said:


> Havent heard our song....do i want to? bonnie is a one hit wonder.but she appears to be a gutsy lass who smokes 50 a day!


LINK: United Kingdom: Bonnie Tyler &#39;Believe in Me&#39; - Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - BBC One - YouTube


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh dear :yikes:


----------



## missmaisie (May 10, 2013)

Somewhat disappointed and somewhat relieved that Jedward isn't representing Ireland this year. I hope our entry this year will be a bit more successful, although Jedward really did us proud the last two years!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Bpnnie seems happy as a newt about it all anyway....


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Bonnie seems happy as a newt about it all anyway....


Beats having to eat a kangaroo's anus in the jungle


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I had no idea it was even on! I had wandered y it was all over the news.... I dont think iv evr watched it!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> LINK: United Kingdom: Bonnie Tyler 'Believe in Me' - Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - BBC One - YouTube


Thank you lisa.....we are doomed! lol!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

ginge2804 said:


> I had no idea it was even on! I had wandered y it was all over the news.... I dont think iv evr watched it!


You aint missed much so no point starting now


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

mollydog07 said:


> Thank you lisa.....we are doomed! lol!


Yep... x


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

ginge2804 said:


> I had no idea it was even on! I had wandered y it was all over the news.... I dont think iv evr watched it!


The Eurovision was such a big deal decades ago...i only watch myself now to see what countries give us no points! lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*If someone sang this song as BT on X factor they would have been thrown out. Why are they bringing back " has bins"? We have so much talent in this country, why not show it off?*


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I actually think we'll win it this year!!! 



Lol I'm joking


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

These were the worst IMO  ....was auto tune around in those days 

Jemini - Cry baby - United Kingdom - Eurovision 2003

LINK: Jemini - Cry baby - United Kingdom - Eurovision 2003 - YouTube


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *If someone sang this song as BT on X factor they would have been thrown out. Why are they bringing back " has bins"? We have so much talent in this country, why not show it off?*


Hi janice we are obviously just presenting the dirge so we can storm them with ahem"one direction" in the future:.could be worse justin has abandoned a pet monkey! hang them all! lol


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think we will be humiliated with nil points, there are at least a couple of counties who vote for us 

However if Ireland are favourites their finance minister must be quaking in their boots tonight 

I did hear that the budget for this year was about a third of last years


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't think we will be humiliated with nil points, there are at least a couple of counties who vote for us
> 
> However if Ireland are favourites their finance minister must be quaking in their boots tonight
> 
> I did hear that the budget for this year was about a third of last years


Kinda liked jedward....unique....pests.,lets all get behind bonnie! bet shes sitting smoking super strength capstan as we type!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I don't think we will be humiliated with nil points, there are at least a couple of counties who vote for us
> 
> *However if Ireland are favourites their finance minister must be quaking in their boots tonight*
> 
> I did hear that the budget for this year was about a third of last years


Ireland are favourites................. TO BE LAST!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Denmark are favourites to win. 

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*pmsl well if anyone can beat BT then they deserve to win.*


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

BT has been sensible and has said as long as she's pleased with her own performance she doesn't care how many points she gets!

I have a box of Rose in the fridge and am awaiting the big event 

The Romanian entry, I reckon someone has a vice in his trousers and are tightening it at appropriate moments, he gets soooooo High pitched.

One of my GB entries I have loved of the past was Michael Ball "one step out of time" 

I LOVE Eurovision, I turned down a party and a gig (gig now tomorrow!) as I wont miss it


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Space chick get the rose out pronto( it,ll numb the result)...every country hates us lol....engelbert came 2nd last! geez not even a sympathy vote!.bt could sing like an angel....nil pois!.thank feck we are not at war!....i blame tony:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Space Chick said:


> BT has been sensible and has said as long as she's pleased with her own performance she doesn't care how many points she gets!
> 
> I have a box of Rose in the fridge and am awaiting the big event
> 
> ...


*lol well i'm ahead of you all. I've opened the red wine, not to celebrate us winning but to drown my sorrows. How many times so we have to loose before we get the message?
Now bottoms up to us looser's, and 2 fingers to the winners. *


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well Ireland normally vote for us
But it was on TV earlier one country that votes for another country that hate each other 42 of thoe voters were pulled in for questioning!

Its a farce! The UK lead in the music industry


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Right pf.ers whose gonna win? i,ll blindly go with sweden!,,,,they in it?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Its meant to be Denmark tipped for winning 

It's being hosted in Sweden, so yep they are in.

Didn't like the caterpillar/butterfly, but then I have been fighting cabbage whites down the allotment today :lol:

Bring on the madness


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Its meant to be Denmark tipped for winning
> 
> It's being hosted in Sweden, so yep they are in.
> 
> ...


Are we partying on down again like we did last year???   Shall I go and dig out last years reprobates to join us???


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Thanx spacechick....i start a thread with nil pois info! lol so sweden it is!...all the best to bonnie anyhoo!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Thought Derek wasn't gonna let this year MB... Bring it on..... Jen get your backside over here


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

France = Mid-table mediocrity.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

She tried to be seductive though :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Thought Derek wasn't gonna let this year MB... Bring it on..... Jen get your backside over here


He's got a "mother nature visiting" sulk on him so I got a pass for the night!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

What's on your mind cute Lithuanian man.... Tell me anything


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh well, that's the eye candy done for the night. Singing is sh!te but he's easy on the eye!!! :lol:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

mmm lithuania not bad....looks like a serial killer.wait to they get a load of bonnie!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

mollydog07 said:


> mmm lithuania not bad....looks like a serial killer.wait to they get a load of bonnie!


If that's what a serial killer does look like, bring on my death


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone been to Sweden?? I've been to Stockholm. Beautiful city but bliddy 'spensive!!! :yikes:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Moldavan bad hair day or what


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey............. it's the singing lava lamp!!! :w00t:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

what a fab way to spend my birthday by watching this ... i must be bored :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anyone been to Sweden?? I've been to Stockholm. Beautiful city but bliddy 'spensive!!! :yikes:


My friends son lives in Sweden.... And yep Bliddy expensive


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Frigging heck, she's tall suddenly


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lisa0307 said:


> These were the worst IMO  ....was auto tune around in those days
> 
> Jemini - Cry baby - United Kingdom - Eurovision 2003
> 
> LINK: Jemini - Cry baby - United Kingdom - Eurovision 2003 - YouTube


Oooh, oooh, I know the answer to this one! I know a sound engineer who knows the guy who was their sound engineer on the night. Instead of turning her in ears foldback UP when she went on, she accidentally turned it down instead, and couldn't hear herself or the backing. If you look very carefully at the vid, you can see about half way through she manageds to reach round and turn it back on...

And, evening all! Any comedy awards being made on here? Most Out Of Tune Since Jemini, Daftest Dress, Weirdest Lyrics, that kind of thing?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, moldova & finland are deffo up for weirdest dress!!! :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> what a fab way to spend my birthday by watching this ... i must be bored :lol:


A couple of years ago I WAS at a birthday party on Eurovision weekend - when we realised it was one, it sort of turned into an impromtu Eurovision party, and we had a great time poking fun at all and sundry...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Finnish girl is a bit needy isn't she..... Do you reckon next year will be a ballad entitled "so the knob head dumped me"


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hands up, who's having a wee boogie: 

"Marry me baby......"

Woohoo!!!! :lol:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

No just no...marry me baby eh? we are in with a chance!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

mollydog07 said:


> No just no...marry me baby eh? we are in with a chance!


No, we really are not!!!! :lol:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hands up, who's having a wee boogie:
> 
> "Marry me baby......"
> 
> Woohoo!!!! :lol:


Nope moggybaby was letting my girls out in the rain for a pee!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spain.............


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Bagpipes! are scotland in it? wit?....spain?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Boring Spanish girl, but Yey a girl Bassist 

We are a rare breed 

Hope my inevitable hangover will be over by my gig tomorrow night


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ooops, Spain is flat... Mum (who is with me watching under protest) reckons she's trying to imitate the bagpipes - or The Goons (Spike Milligan for the win!)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I liked the Ding Dong song :thumbup:

Spain was bliddy awful!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's Chris de Burgh!!!!! :yikes:


I thought Ireland were performing last???? :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

What the bleeding hell are those girls doing 

Hands off him he's only a child


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I liked the Ding Dong song :thumbup:
> 
> Spain was bliddy awful!


*ME HILDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MMMMMWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
xxxxxx*​


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I liked the Ding Dong song :thumbup:
> 
> Spain was bliddy awful!


Apart from bagpipes you mean? surley? lol! scottish mollydog!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG - I am crying at those dancers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> OMG - I am crying at those dancers :lol: :lol: :lol:


So are we, my God how dreadful was that dance routine :scared:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> What the bleeding hell are those girls doing
> 
> Hands off him he's only a child


Even more disturbing, on the qualifier show they said that those women are also his governesses, bodyguards and tutors! :scared:

Good job the show isn't in the UK, the'd have been hauled off alongsde that soap actor et al...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone 'singing along' on the red button??

If so, translate!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great dress - she looks like a Mr Whippy icecream :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The RAF want their parachutes back when you're finished with them luv!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anyone 'singing along' on the red button??
> 
> If so, translate!!!!


I like making up my own translations she's used two words that sound like "Legumes" and "Reptiles" so I've decided she's singing about runner beans and lizards :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Great dress - she looks like a Mr Whippy icecream :thumbup:





MoggyBaby said:


> The RAF want their parachutes back when you're finished with them luv!!!!


The Twins do it again!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Estonia - Mum is insisting on referring to this as 'Oootsie Tootsie Whooble'

We think she's wearing a marquee. Sang OK, though - bit dull though.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Estonia! she is so pretty eh? preggers as well? bonnie bonnie bonnie! she better have a sob story!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> I like making up my own translations she's used two words that sound like "Legumes" and "Reptiles" so I've decided she's singing about runner beans and lizards :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Let the past stay in the past, to have a new begining....

Those were the last lines


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh gawd................. to have a body like that.................... <sigh>

I like this one.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

A rush of excitement flowed into my ears

The lyrics are astounding :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Poor Belarusian, she forgot her trousers 

This sounds soooooo 5 years ago


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Belarus? i go to my bed like this! in fact my dress is shorter than my nicker line! nil pois!:lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am liking this one


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Belarus - Ken Bruce describes the singer as Cat Jenkins working in a lap dancing club wearing scraps of leftover tinsel from last Christmas.

Mum: "Nice legs, shame it looks like she's dancing on clogs"

One of my favourites so far, though, if only because you could salsa to it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Poor Belarusian, she forgot her trousers
> 
> This sounds soooooo 5 years ago


Try 12yrs!!!

Shakira anyone......


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's Chris de Burgh!!!!! :yikes:
> 
> I thought Ireland were performing last???? :lol:


I thought he looked like a startled Frodo Baggins! My Husband thought the desperate bride was singing `F**k you, F**k you`

Belarus boppin along nicely, seems like she only got only bliddy line though


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm late!! Had to shove the OH out to work first 

Hopefully haven't missed too much!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Malta!!!

This is SOOOOOOO cute!!!

Wee smiley face!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I know Malta is a small nation, but really dragging Drs off the street


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone know when bonnie is on?


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

I LIKE HIM! cheeky chappy from malta!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

jenny1966 said:


> sorry i'm late!! Had to shove the oh out to work first :d
> 
> hopefully haven't missed too much!!


jen!!!!!!!! You made it :d :d :d


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Sorry I'm late!! Had to shove the OH out to work first
> 
> Hopefully haven't missed too much!!


Only Bilbo Baggins, a pair of curtains made from parachutes and a left over christmas tree dancing...

Nah, not much really!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh poor Jeremy!!!

I like this one too :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> I know Malta is a small nation, but really dragging Drs off the street


I've been known to do that.............. Singing:  :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Malta - Ken Bruce reckons the backing singers look like his Mum and Aunty Vi 

I rather like it, it's quite sweet - won't win though, not memorable enough, although he can sing well and he's working hard to sell it


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta say the dr I saw in Malta for me insect bite wasnt anything like him :nonod:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Anyone know when bonnie is on?


In the middle # 16.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Sorry I'm late!! Had to shove the OH out to work first
> 
> Hopefully haven't missed too much!!


Nope jenny i.ve ordered the drinking thread over...bt not on yet! you did miss spain who really are scottish! bagpipes!


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh dear, last time i watched it lordi won (and its the first entry i'd heard that i LOVED, went out and bought the single as soon as i could) :





just realised that was 2007! 
i never really pay that much attention though, its all politics now no matter how good they are

eta sorry 2006 not 2007


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Gotta say the dr I saw in Malta for me insect bite wasnt anything like him :nonod:


He was probably having his singing practice...bast*rd 

This is really dull for a Russian entry :eek6:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Why do MOST of the countries sing in English>


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Russia...............


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmmm this could be a winner!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want me to 'open my eyes' luv, then sing a better song!!!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Did antbody else think Malta guy song was a cross between an Ed sheran song and the theme from The fall Guy (could be Littlest Hobo always get the tunes mixed up)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

DT said:


> Why do MOST of the countries sing in English>


I've heard more sing in their native language this year than most previous years.

Russia was the best singer yet, dull song though. Katrina and the Waves without the wow factor and with more opera, I thought.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Bit of electro europop.... Marvellous.... Well done Germans :thumbsup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just remembered I need to buy tin foil!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

either I'm tone deaf, or there are some bum notes from Germany :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Bit of electro europop.... Marvellous.... Well done Germans :thumbsup:


It's official then I'm tone deaf


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> either I'm tone deaf, or there are some bum notes from Germany :lol:


SOME?????? :scared:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Germany - honey, if you can feel the music in you, but can't sing it in tune, then LEAVE it in you and refrain from sharing it with the rest of us, will ya...


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Mmmm loving that dress....her tans a bit wild. voice....merd! i know its french! dont know the german!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> either I'm tone deaf, or there are some bum notes from Germany :lol:


At least it's making me want to dance 

Her singing may not be glorious but I liked the song 

Just lolled at Graham norton saying it wasn't Denise van outen who'd let herself go :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's Darius!!! :scared:

"Hit meeeeeeee baby onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne more tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime!"


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got to love the wind machine, detracts from the singing


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bliddy ell, if this is the best song Armenia had to offer I wouldnt want to hear the others!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

mollydog07 said:


> Mmmm loving that dress....her tans a bit wild. voice....merd! i know its french! *dont know the german*!


Scheisse!!!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

TSK TSK always taught it was evil eyebrows meeting in the middle....he is demonic!,,,sluggs? answers on a postcard.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish they _would_ stop it!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Armenia:

Mum: "No wonder it's a Lonely Planet, they're all trying to to get away from his singing."


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love that one, but his voice is just not strong enough


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Was very scared that those flames were going to set fire to that lovely bass guitar :scared:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't give a rats arse about a tour, get back on with the singing..... Mind chance for a pee and a top up :lol:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Right girls n guys this is my horse! sweden! didnt even know they were in it!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wheres JK - this is her song!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh dear..... This one is dire......................


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Wheres JK - this is her song!!!


Hiding in shame with her earplugs in!!!! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well this is jolly and uplifting isnt it!!! :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:scared: think there was a reason why they havent qualified for the last 10 years!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Well this is jolly and uplifting isnt it!!! :lol:


_*Moggybaby will resume typing when she has finished bodypopping*_


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh Graham Norton you ledge. "if 2 girls kissing shocks you, you need to grow up "

Netherlands What a depressing pike of shite


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Help, save my ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Is she sure no one dies..... Reckon I may :scared:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone put her out of her misery!!!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

This is dire...oh dear my horse is fecked! a funeral march? everybody in black?....bring back abba


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Here we go! Caesar and his nut crunching trousers


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Romania.............

Are you ready for this???????????????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

He's an actual vampire isn't he?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Well that's not in the slightest bit camp...


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

WTF? that is all


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> He's an actual vampire isn't he?


Then he needs to suck up some blood on boys whose b*lls have dropped!!!


----------



## casde (May 17, 2013)

i think it is going to take a good place!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

speechless at Romania wtf


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG :scared::scared: He's woken Harvey up from his snoring!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Then he needs to suck up some blood on boys whose b*lls have dropped!!!


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think his trousers must be too tight!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Netherlands - nice singer, song was ruddy depressing

Romania - Ken Bruce reckons his dress makes him look like Ming the Merciless.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh god here we go...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Yey Bonnie :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here we go!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Here we go................!!!!!

Go fer it Bonnie!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

show em how to do it bonnie


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Believe in me ............. ermmmmmmm


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Another girl bassist :thumbsup:

Reckon I may be in with a shout next year 

Few bum notes though Bonnie


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If we get 25 points it'll be a miracle!!!!!










.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

its not doing it for me, anyhoo good effort the bonster!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh well there's always next year :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Omg...knock it off :scared::scared:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i heard Bonnie on something over here and she sounded a lot better than this ... must be the nerves ... god knows where we will come ... good luck Bonnie !!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank god someone put that dying cat out of its misery..... oh wait, it was just Bonnie Tyler on my telly  :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweden...............

Keep him away from the Romanian bloke. He's just about young enough for him.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, this is the first time I've heard our entry (resisted the temptation so I'm coming at it on an even footing with the rest). 

Decent performace but the song's a bit limp.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oooooooooooo now he's pretty


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What ya gonna do when ya ship is sinking, and ya crying out for help, and just a seagulls listening.....

Really????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry still on BT, making cheese on toast for Ds dinner after his 12 shift - good job he knows I love him :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweden are rubbish.... Obviously can't afford to host it again.... Words because of you I think is having a go at last years voters


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

What are those people around him doing :scared: :lol:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeezo bonnie looked drunk lol!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wallet? Check!

Condom? Check!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

LIKING THIS! wow sweden! mixed up with netherlands" never could tell left from right! ...too much max factor but good song!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Sweden - did they nick those costumes from a low budget sci-fi? You know, one of those written about thirty/forty years ago where they seemed to thing that everyone in the 22nd century would be a hemp wearing hippy?

Song was awful


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Jeezo bonnie looked drunk lol!


Was my first thought! Don't blame her either


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> What ya gonna do when ya ship is sinking, and ya crying out for help, and just a seagulls listening.....
> 
> Really????? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry still on BT, making cheese on toast for Ds dinner after his 12 shift - good job he knows I love him :lol:


...

that cracked me up ..... dont cha just love original song words :lol:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Really don't think we're going to win Eurovision with that.. sorry Bonnie, heard more talent on BGT tonight


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

should rename it
The Cheesyvision song contest


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Does she smell? Why she so far away?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG I am actually tapping my foot to the beat of this one ........ its official I've lost the plot


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh dear.....

If I walked past this bloke in the street, I'd probably drop a Euro in his coke can...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I like this Hungarian song, reminds me of Noah and the Whale's music, very cute


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooh likw this one - and the Flock of Seagulls wannabe on guitar is cute


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Dante said:


> Was my first thought! Don't blame her either


Oh come on, its 930 ams im shifting through my Baileys, bt its appalling.

In the first 3/4 notes I said exactly the same. :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the favourite and it is pretty good.....


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

The favourite


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

She reminds me of Shakira, I think it's the hair!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Bye, Alex. Nice knowing you, but I don't think you'll win.

That was odd indeed, reminded me of Jarvis Cocker crossed with one of those folksy type Pop bands we had a slew of a few years ago, but whose names now escape me.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I like it..... And the little drummer boys


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I preferred Hungarys song :yesnod:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shame she couldn't afford a pair of shoes. 

Ya gotta pay the drummers though!!!!

Good song!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quite catchy ....... mind you being the favourite isnt that difficult with such dire songs :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Shame she couldn't afford a pair of shoes.
> 
> Ya gotta pay the drummers though!!!!
> 
> Good song!!!


Good drummers are expensive


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

'If it was singing competiton this guy would do well' :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick Wakeman next!!! :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this one sounds like 'Hallelujah' at the start....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was expecting him to do a bit of heavy rock :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Rick Wakeman next!!! :lol:


As I read this, OH just said what's Rick Wakeman going on there :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think this one sounds like 'Hallelujah' at the start....


YES! I knew it reminded me of something!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

He's singing about wine...............:yikes:

Turning Leaf, Turning Leaf......


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

And now I know how to say 'I have life' in Icelandic - go me :thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> He's singing about wine...............:yikes:
> 
> Turning Leaf, Turning Leaf......


Waiting for the Echo Falls verse 

Damn it's finished, he don't like my wine


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so im going for a punt here. Im going to say Germany

. Yep it was plag-u-watsit, but I love Cascada, shes on a few of my clubbing albums


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Denmark: Hmm, good, but could have been better. Bit more variety with the tune, maybe a second go at the chorus with different words, would have made it a bit less samey.

Iceland: I rather liked this - again a bit samey though, needed more variety


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

My money was on the Dracula/elvis love child until he opened his gob and it sounded like a cat dying! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> He's singing about wine...............:yikes:
> 
> Turning Leaf, Turning Leaf......


So uncouth and uneducated...... :nonod:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> And now I know how to say 'I have life' in Icelandic - go me :thumbup:


Thats bound to come in useful in New Haw


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Felt like I was in church when that Icelandic guy was singing!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

welshjet said:


> . Yeo it was pag u watsit


Just HOW many Baileys have you had?? :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

God, now Azerbaijan have kidnapped David Blaine :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> So uncouth and uneducated...... :nonod:


Whatever you say TWINNIE!!! :dita: :dita:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

what the hell are they doing :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno where they dig some of em up from
Thought there was a law against grave robbing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> God, now Azerbaijan have kidnapped David Blaine :scared:


I hope they keep him!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They got Derren Brown on stage


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I quite like this... What has just happened to me?  

I miss jedward :-(


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> They got Derren Brown on stage


Is that the one in the dress???


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This one is pretty funky & lively!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> God, now Azerbaijan have kidnapped David Blaine :scared:





MCWillow said:


> They got Derren Brown on stage


Yeah I meant David Blaine :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Vote for Greece, screw the Eurozone.... You know it makes sense :thumbsup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If Greece win, they'll be f*cked!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: all together now!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> God, now Azerbaijan have kidnapped David Blaine :scared:


I thought it was David Boreanaz...

Rather melodramatic, the chap trapped in the perspex box was a bit distracting - wonder what he did wrong to deserve that?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Woohooo we have the Greek versaion of Madness :thumbup:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Madness reborn??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

.....LOL what's this?!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Own up, who has tapping toes.....!!!! 

ME!!!!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Greece

Sounds a bit like madness on speed


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Alcohol is free cause we have no Economy..... Surely that should be the lyrics?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Greece to win!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG - I am so loving this


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Dressed like a bunch of referees though!


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think my mum and dad appreciated me smashing all their plates during that one hey hey hey!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Woohooo we have the Greek versaion of Madness :thumbup:


Now there's an idea - Madness for next years UK entry!

Greece obviously haven't heard about UK pub prices, then.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well the cameraman liked her


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pervy cameraman!

Did we really need 10 seconds on her waist/hips???


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

They been planting magic beans in the Ukraine? Think the giant at the top of the beanstalk has escaped :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, she can sing...

Song is a bit naff.

Mind you, after Greece, most would be!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

So that's where Cheryl Cole defected to!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Pervy cameraman!
> 
> Did we really need 10 seconds on her waist/hips???


I think he would prefer 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Eh? a midget and a giant? thumbellina? meets shrek? not for me! spain lol!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dante said:


> So that's where Cheryl Cole defected to!


Nah, this woman can sing!!!!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sad, I said no way would I watch this, but there's nowt on worth watching & I've run out of lives on Bubble Witch & Candy Crush & Star Wars A/B's.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Dante said:


> Dressed like a bunch of referees though!


Dressed like a girls hockey team according to Graham Norton 

Ukraine - mostly performance, not much sunstance really - lots of big notes but no real song.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cedar is really getting into it - he is watching intently and pawing the TV


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Cedar is really getting into it - he is watching intently and pawing the TV


I suspect you'll find he thought the last act was a queen in call


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

He's a bit stiff 

You are allowed to move in your snazzy suit :eek6:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I am so sad, I said no way would I watch this, but there's nowt on worth watching & I've run out of lives on Bubble Witch & Candy Crush & Star Wars A/B's.


Admit it, you're enjoying it really!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oooo he got a bit excited then! :lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :thumbup: Greece to win!!!!!! :lol:


 but Jenny, they cant afford to win


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> He's a bit stiff
> 
> You are allowed to move in your snazzy suit :eek6:


Looks like someone put itching powder in his pants and he's too scared to scratch on stage.

If that was 'much better than he was in rehearsal' then I don't want to THINK about rehearsal! :scared:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Can you imagine the Tabloids tomorrow if Finland win?
Close up photo of the women kissing, headline "Eurovision Snog Contest"


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

welshjet said:


> but Jenny, they cant afford to win


That makes it even funnier


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This one has a bit of oomph!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I like this one 

But still think we should vote for Greece for the financial screwing laughs


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Quite like this one..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Couldn't she find a tighter dress????


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

likin this! well done norway! ...wipped bonnies ass!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Couldn't she find a tighter dress????


She wanted us all to see her brazilian!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Norway have surpassed themselves - dont think they will be 'nil pois' tonight


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Norway - nice frock!

Is it me, or does this song sound like a rejected action film theme song?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

mollydog07 said:


> likin this! well done norway! ...wipped bonnies ass!


I hope you mean 'Whipped' as I know BT is an OAP but I hope she can still wipe her own ass!!!! :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I hope you mean 'Whipped' as I know BT is an OAP but I hope she can still wipe her own ass!!!! :scared:


Im even more scared as BT aint that far from DT :scared:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just told D he should sing this to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Drown them in the waterfall, this is dull :confused1:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And yet ANOTHER dirge.............


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I hope you mean 'Whipped' as I know BT is an OAP but I hope she can still wipe her own ass!!!! :scared:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well that woke the cats up


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sure they just sang 'sailing on a sea of cheese..' YES, yes you are...


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well from what I have heard so far I could win


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooooh - liking the drummers


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ireland can't afford to win either.... :devil:


:lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

His timing is pants


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ok I admit this is quite good


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Channeling his inner Backstreet Boy..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> His timing is pants


Really????

Too busy inspecting his tight leather pants............... :drool:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Dante said:


> Channeling his inner Backstreet Boy..


There's a joke there somewhere with his drummer backing dancers


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK lets be objective here ladies.

Hit ya mute button.




Clear winners for the visuals :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Really????
> 
> Too busy inspecting his tight leather pants............... :drool:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Perhaps his balls are sweating


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The drummers were pretty fit :arf:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Georgia: Please observe, certain other female singers of the night - THAT is how you how hit and sustain a high note. 

Have to say, that's one of my favourites, a very professional performance by good singers and a decent song. Doubt it will win, but it deserves to do well.

Ireland: ooh, semi-naked muscled tattoed drummers and motorcycle courier chic - Ireland know what really counts with a Eurovision audience. Reasonable song, reasonable performance


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Really????
> 
> Too busy inspecting his tight leather pants............... :drool:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I should have switched off the musician in me before this started really :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DT said:


> Perhaps his balls are sweating


Well...... something was expanding in the heat......................


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I missed the start - just seen the clip for France......

'when I grow up I want to be Tina Turner' :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my fave is Ireland ... but i would laugh if Romania won it :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I like Germany and Denmark and well Greece for the laughs :lol:

Oh and Norway


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I like Malta and Ireland ............. but I think Greece should win :lol:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Norway then Greece for me!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I want Malta to win - his lyrics were great 

But wouldnt be upset if Greece win :thumbup:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Loren - did you mug an eagle to make that frock?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I want Malta to win - his lyrics were great


Only cause you hope if you need a Maltese Dr again you'll get him


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

i will go with sweden....although i didnt even know they were in it! i have no cigs left! bed is calling! ...girls out for final pee!...i am a lightweight lol!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, so THAT'S where MC Hammers old crew went...

(haven't seen baggy pants like those backing dancers are wearing that since 'Hammer Time')


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You can't vote for the UK .......... ermmm don't worry I wouldn't want too :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, that's the songs finished, nothing outstanding, so the scores could be quite close.

I've not looked at the other posts yet, but did anyone else think BT was out of tune to start off with. I think she just might have been hitting the happy juice a bit???


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Well, that's the songs finished, nothing outstanding, so the scores could be quite close.
> 
> I've not looked at the other posts yet, but did anyone else think BT was out of tune to start off with. I think she just might have been hitting the happy juice a bit???


You've summedd up the general feeling to BT :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Voting over then..... Now for all the show offs to rabbit on rather than give their scores


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I quite liked the bloke singing about his caravan,the Greek one and the wedding dress thingy. They're my top 3, but there's not much choice really coz they all sound the same.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

This should have been an entry :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats what I just said :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: definately the best song of the night!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Just get on with the voting FGS!! thats the only good bit


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually wanted to clap after that! Loved it :thumbsup:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

What the hell was that? I may just sit in a glass of milk


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Johnny Logan ..... Whats Another Year!!! I loved that song!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Johnny Logan ..... Whats Another Year!!! I loved that song!!


I loved Hold me Now, fabulous song


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*yawn* just get on with it reveal the votes, so we can have a good laugh and cry at the same time as saying I told you so.!!!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Bored now!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

15 minutes to vote ......... 6 hours to count YAAAAAAAAAAWN!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Best interval show since Riverdance - very entertaining! Nice to see a country poking fun at itself! 

I wonder what we could do as a funky interval act - Morris dancing with double ended light sabre-esque glow sticks to a Brit Pop backing, perhaps?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Best interval show since Riverdance - very entertaining! Nice to see a country poking fun at itself!
> 
> I wonder what we could do as a funky interval act - Morris dancing with double ended light sabre-esque glow sticks to a Brit Pop backing, perhaps?


We will never need to think about it :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have to admit my favourite of all time was this

Brotherhood Of Man - Save Your Kisses For Me - YouTube


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

12 PTS Greece... Go San Marino


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaay greece are winning lol


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

We are off the starting block


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

And we have a point :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

First 12 to Greece!

The Swedish jury announcer - Boy George on trip hop, maybe?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Greek PM won't be needing Senakot tonight!!! :lol:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

BOOM we have a point


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Go Greece  :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Come on Greece!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Booo Netherlands...

Only 1 pt for Greece!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Only 8 for Greece, we did rubbish UK!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh we've put Denmark equal with Greece! Come on Greece!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

booooooooooooooo


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok.............. Who voted for Denmark????? :skep:

Hands up..............


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh so predictable!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ok.............. Who voted for Denmark????? :skep:
> 
> Hands up..............


I liked it but I didn't vote..... Honest!

Poor Greece are slipping


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Greece, Malta and Hungary are my faves 

Come on then!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST! Who on earth is that?!?!?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if the UK will even get into double figures?:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I wonder if the UK will even get into double figures?:lol:


Nope ...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> JESUS CHRIST! Who on earth is that?!?!?!


Sideshow Bob - obvioulsy :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> I liked it but I didn't vote..... Honest!
> 
> Poor Greece are slipping


Don't worry, Cyprus are still to vote. 



Tigerneko said:


> JESUS CHRIST! Who on earth is that?!?!?!


Noddy gone wrong! :lol:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Come on Greece!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Sideshow Bob - obvioulsy :lol:


He was like Sideshow Bob's junkie little brother!!

WOOO 3 POINTS, BOO YA!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I wonder if the UK will even get into double figures?:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ooo we are on a roll now :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Its not fixed at all is it?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The UK are one third of the way to last years total of 12 points! 

Woohoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO we have Ireland 1 point. Aren't we generous


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flippin heck I wouldn't mind a bit of Mr Norway!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh dear! :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Armenian jury chap - milking his part much?


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Come on Greece!!!!!


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone good at geography could predict the scoring here!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poor Ireland bottom of the pile atm!! I thought they were good!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow we got points!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Good to see everyone on holiday in the Costa Del Sol voted for us


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Poor Ireland bottom of the pile atm!! I thought they were good!


It doesn't matter how good they are they aren't in that political clique


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Flippin heck I wouldn't mind a bit of Mr Norway!!


Liking the Skandies young lady eh....... 

I'm with you there hun!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

willa said:


> LMAO we have Ireland 1 point. Aren't we generous


I think it's revenge for the uno point they gave us last year. :devil:

:lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Only half way :scared:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Admit it, you're enjoying it really!!!! :lol:


I did enjoy the interval entertainment, that was good & funny. :thumbsup: But, I'm not enjoying the voting, it is as I predicted.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Liking the Skandies young lady eh.......
> 
> I'm with you there hun!!!! :thumbup:


Definitely! Liked him more than I liked the singing! :lol:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Hashtag shut up and get on with it!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyon who says "Hashtag...... Whatever it is" is a complete and utter w*nker!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Only half way :scared:


Mum just went to bed in disgust at that annoucement! And to escape the green room gnome


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I seriously don't know why we bother entering, we never have a chance of getting out of the bottom half!! We could have the most popular singer ever singing for us and we'd still not get anywhere 

I think we just like to be humiliated every year


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

BeagleOesx said:


> I seriously don't know why we bother entering, we never have a chance of getting out of the bottom half!! We could have the most popular singer ever singing for us and we'd still not get anywhere
> 
> I think we just like to be humiliated every year


Coz without our financial assistance it wouldn't go ahead!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Only half way :scared:


Just be grateful they don't all sing on the night!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> I seriously don't know why we bother entering, we never have a chance of getting out of the bottom half!! We could have the most popular singer ever singing for us and we'd still not get anywhere
> 
> I think we just like to be humiliated every year


Seriously though, it's been about 5 years since we entered a decent song!!!!

If we stop putting through [email protected], we might manage a bit better.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

YAY we beat last year :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Woooo more points than last year :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flipping heck this must be a new record for us, 13 whole points!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We're in double figures now, who'd have believed it


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well hello Estonia!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well hello Estonia!!


He was very tasty


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Germany have sent a reptile to give their results!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

2009 - Jade Ewen - 173 points. 5th place.

That was the year Andy Lloyd Webber got involved.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Germany have sent a reptile to give their results!


And a reptile they didnt teach how to read...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Germany have sent a reptile to give their results!


One who can't read either... :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like Denmark have got it BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What is she wearing???? :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good old Ireland :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

20 points for us! Hooray! We're NOT going to finish last for once!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

More points!!! I can't take all this excitement! *faints*


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought the Irish liked their alcohol?? Greece should have sung about cheap Guinness


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOO!!!

Greece or Malta should win!


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

BT ain't doing too bad considering the performance!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Currently beating the marvellous Scooch in 2007 who got a massive 19 pts!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

So Denmark it is!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it's time they started making this anonymous. Singers are allocated a song by drawing out of a hat. The songs are performed as song 1, song 2, song 3 etc and the winning countries are revealed at the end.


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

And so we end the voting there then? Riiiiiiiight!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sod the rest of the votes then :lol: The last 4 all missed their big moment on tv



ooops no they will give them their 5 mins of fame :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Its a fix!!!  :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh well, there's always next year, or the next, or the next etc


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Incidentally, is the presenter woman getting married straight after the show?

Either way, she's going to have trouble getting out even double doors in that gown!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Woop woop!! Another 2 points!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Lithuanian guy rocks 

Right, it's been a blast again this year my pet forum friends, I'm off to bed now 

Night night xx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Graham norton :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Same place next year :thumbup: :


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Night night everybods

Moggy Towers thanks you all for yet another brilliant night. :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Incidentally, is the presenter woman getting married straight after the show?
> 
> Either way, she's going to have trouble getting out even double doors in that gown!


I think it was designed by that lady off big fat gypsy wedding!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yup, night gang - it's been fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lovely! Can't beat a good cheese-fest!!

I actually want to go and watch it next year :lol: i'd love to go and see it live! I bet it's a good laugh!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Lovely! Can't beat a good cheese-fest!!
> 
> I actually want to go and watch it next year :lol: i'd love to go and see it live! I bet it's a good laugh!


A PF trip to Denmark!! :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> A PF trip to Denmark!! :lol:


Lets get it booked :lol:

hahahah I love how "Thanks Ireland" is trending on Twitter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Lets get it booked :lol:
> 
> hahahah I love how "Thanks Ireland" is trending on Twitter :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think we could be kicked out if we are as truthful about the songs as we are here :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> I think we could be kicked out if we are as truthful about the songs as we are here :lol:


I wonder if some of them actually take it as seriously as they seem to do?

Apparently one country once went to the extremes of arresting & questioning 4 people who voted for their enemy country on their motives behind voting for them LOL... I can't remember which countries it was, I saw it on the 'How to win Eurovision' programme on BBC3 :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We will have to wait till we win it and go then :thumbup:













Probably in about 20 years time :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

From the house under the Rock : Denmark 12..Azers 10, Alc free 8...GB - lets say 7 (we stand by you Team Britain..but it was rather awful ..poor Bonnie...)..just hope Rod Stewart is not going bankrupt ...or Tom Jones suddenly senile to participate next year?
Nite, nite...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> We will have to wait till we win it and go then :thumbup:
> 
> Probably in about 20 years time :lol:


LOL I won't bother packing my weekend bag just yet then!!


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Bonnie Tyler spotted walking past a Starbucks in Malmö. She's holding out for a Nero.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Awful just awful...don't get me wrong I like Bonnie Tyler a lot but that performance she did last night was like a drunk mother at a wedding having a go at karaoke 

...I really liked Finland with Marry Me 
Krista Siegfrids - Marry Me (Finland) - LIVE - 2013 Semi-Final (2) - YouTube

....Graham Norton was really funny when he warned the viewers that there was a girl on girl kiss at the end of this performance...he goes, "if you're offended by two women kissing then you need to grow up"


----------

